# Threat to our Sport



## Swineqhog (Mar 12, 2009)

It has been brought to my attention that a guy with nightvision and rifle is going around and charging farmers to get rid of the hogs. The problem is that he is telling them that he he is more effecient than dog hunters and that all dog hunters do is catch them and relocate them. He is supposed to be in a near by county next month having a meeting with the farmers. You can bet that the dog hunters in our area will be there. Just to give ya'll a heads up. Dog hunters are constantly under fire as it is with out a fellow sportsman going around and throwing off on us. Dont know about ya'll but Ive never charged a farmer a single dollar to kill hogs.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 12, 2009)

look up Jager on here. probably him


----------



## squealmaker (Mar 12, 2009)

man i agree with you 100%.we went throught this last year. hsi name on here is jagar or was he ain't posted anything in a long while. but he thinks his stuff don't stink and he is the answer to wiping out the hog population in the state of ga. and thats about all he wants to do is wipe them out. he had one of his little meetings here and there were more hog hunters than farmers there. i'll tell you he talks a good game to the hunters and to the farmers. but if you have time look back to about june and july of last year on here and you'll see what i'm talking about. or some of what i'm talking about cause the big wheels one here deleted several post made by me and other hog hunters on here cause they didn't like what we were saying about him and they way he does things. so watch what you're saying .


----------



## kornbread (Mar 12, 2009)

we had this problem so when there was a guy doing this one night we went a few miles away he killed 2 we caught 5 with 4 dogs and two guys .went by the farmers house to make him understand and we have been good friends since then and hunt all the property around his area


----------



## curdog (Mar 12, 2009)

sounds like him.squealmaker is right he talks a good game and talks good to you and about you to your face but watchout.i dont think he has changed any since last year.there are a few people that get along with him and that hunt behind and around him but i would just rather me stay awat from him and him stay away from me.just my 2 cents,maybe it didnt upset anybody.


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Mar 12, 2009)

guys, I have never dog hunted for hogs, But would love too. As someone who deer hunts with dogs, i feel your pain... the new, best thing is going to win. I remember when the only type of Deer hunting around where Im from was dog hunting, then people started climbing trees, then Quality Deer Management came around, lease prices soared, now we are looked down upon... so I know what you mean, just wait till some people want to start Quality Hog Management haha, anyways good luck with that guy... 
                "Dog hunters are constantly under fire"
and I dont think it will ever stop... no matter what game you chase with dogs... 
Well good luck this summer, hope y'all hear some good races and sorry about hijacking y'alls thread!


----------



## deerslaya1129 (Mar 12, 2009)

He owns JAGER PRO hog hunting and also is a Senior Field Editor with Boar Hunter Magazine.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 12, 2009)

He does this for money. I do it for the sport and to help out the farmers.


----------



## seaweaver (Mar 12, 2009)

I thought his gig was charging other guys to use his equipment to kill hogs on land that the farmers permit him to work....?
cw


----------



## buddylee (Mar 12, 2009)

Jager is out of the Columbus area. Swineqhog is in middle Georgia,  are ya'll talking about the same guy ???????


----------



## HOGGDOGS (Mar 12, 2009)

Keep us posted on this meeting I would like to give him my two cents.Stray bullets at night I don't think so.


----------



## curdog (Mar 13, 2009)

i beleive its the same fella.he travels around alot,or used to.


----------



## bowhntr (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes its him he was on a hunting show last year . He said he was going to retire from the Military and go full time with his nite hunting business


----------



## bud 123 (Mar 13, 2009)

swineqhog  let me know where it will be i will come too.he can stay his but in columbus with his stuff.


----------



## Todd E (Mar 13, 2009)

I do not have anything against doggin' hogs.

I do not have anything against any of you. 

BUT......

I have first hand experience with doggers and I will tell you straight up that they wanted all the boars for relocation and to use for paid doggin' hunts. They would also keep a few sows for relocation. 

IMHO, it is not right for ya'll to bash him when you have fellow doggers that do basically the same thing. Ya'll may not do it........but don't try to tell me doggers do not want them for relocation and that they don't want money off of them. I know otherwise.

Again, you might not do it.........but you should look within your own ranks, too, at "black eyes" for the doggin' sport.


----------



## Kawaliga (Mar 13, 2009)

This "Jaeger Pro" guy is/was in the Army Marksmanship unit at Ft. Benning, and of course is privy to the most advanced night vision available. It works off heat sensing from the hogs, and there is no light involved.I can hardly believe he has the stones to charge farmers on top of charging his "clients" $500 a night to kill some hogs.I just don't like the way his operation smells.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Mar 13, 2009)

I never dogged deer or hogs and do not knock any form of free range hunting. I do not believe in this guys techniques though.  Relocating hogs is illegal, I know some probably do it and I'm not that naive to think it does not happen.  As far as I am concerned I like hunting them, in fact went to my lease Wednesday for a little hog time.  Saw one about 200lbs(my buddy missed him).  About dark heard some down in the swamp but decided we did not want to pursue them at that time.  We'll be back another day though.  The guys on our lease will just hunt them without the night vision stuff we just love the spirit of the chase.  I think dogs would be fun, I just do not have dogs.  You dog guys keep at it.


----------



## Derek Edge (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## huntingonthefly (Mar 15, 2009)

I think it's the same fella that was in GON last year.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 16, 2009)

As far as i know he dont charge farmers at all but makes his money thru charging clients for hunts. His methods are effective and he will reduce the numbers in your area so your best bet is to keep hard at it and keep your farmers happy and you shouldnt have to worry.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Mar 30, 2009)

Go to the Hog link on Gon.com and u can read about his game.


----------



## ruger man (Apr 2, 2009)

i dont dog hunt and really i hvent went hog hunting. i really want to go hog hunting i just havent had the time or the funds to do it as far as the dog part goes i think it is fair game but being out there in the middle of the night and shooting through nvgs is just plain unsafe i am in the army and have worn nvgs you cant see very good and you dont really have a wide view and if he is charging framers i cant belive they pay him all they would have to say is will someone come get these hogs and there would be a traffic jam getting to his house


----------



## jeepsterwannabe (Apr 2, 2009)

ruger man said:


> i dont dog hunt and really i hvent went hog hunting. i really want to go hog hunting i just havent had the time or the funds to do it as far as the dog part goes i think it is fair game but being out there in the middle of the night and shooting through nvgs is just plain unsafe i am in the army and have worn nvgs you cant see very good and you dont really have a wide view and if he is charging framers i cant belive they pay him all they would have to say is will someone come get these hogs and there would be a traffic jam getting to his house




He is not shooting through goggles. his scopes are some super duper infared or something. I have seen some pics of hogs at 1000 feet through his scopes, they were very clear and easy to distinguish hogs versus deer. I think the scopes cost him about $11,000 each.


----------



## redlevel (Apr 3, 2009)

Y'all keep in mind that hogs are not game animals--they are vermin--an introduced species into the wild in Georgia.   They are a non-native invasive species, and they are one of the major problems facing sportsmen and landowners for the last twenty-five years and for the foreseeable future.  So forget about referring to any kind of hog hunting, dogging or night shooting, as a "sport."  It is pest eradication, plain and simple.

Every feral hog in the US, especially in Georgia, needs to be hunted down and killed.  People who break game laws should be fined--people who "relocate" hogs should be fined and spend time in jail.

The only efficient way to kill hogs in the numbers needed to actually alleviate the problem is to catch them in a field and shoot down as many as possible before they get to the woods.  The best way to do this is to catch a couple of sows with pigs out, shoot down the sows first, then kill the pigs as they mill around.  If you leave a sow alive, she will break for the woods and the pigs will follow.  I would think this would be much easier to do at night with good night vision equipment.  I would much rather have two or three guys with rifles, under controlled conditions, shooting the hogs at night, on my land, than to have a half dozen dogs running who-knows-where (they can't read the posted signs, you know) with two or three pickups chasing them across fields, loaded with hoggers with fire in their eyes.

Every feral hog needs to be killed.  The only "management" that needs doing is eradication, and that is _not_ what the dog people want.  It is what every landowner or sportsman should want, though, because hogs are a destructive species that will eventually run many others out of the habitat.  Think of them like the kudzu and privet hedge of the animal non-native-invasive-species world.

There needs to be a major effort on the part of landowners and sportsmen to complain loudly when someone (like the author of this thread) refers to hog-dogging or any kind of hog hunting for that matter, as a "sport."


----------



## gnarlyone (Apr 3, 2009)

*hogs*

Too bad we can't eradicate fools.


----------



## Swineqhog (Apr 3, 2009)

*Hog*

Blah Blah Blah Blah Hogs Blah blah Blah kill pigs after you've killed the sow Blah Blah Blah night vision Blah Blah kudzu Blah blah Demon  Hog hunters running wild on my land Blah Blah blah Blah Snooooooze.


----------



## redlevel (Apr 3, 2009)

gnarlyone said:


> Too bad we can't eradicate fools.





Swineqhog said:


> Blah Blah Blah Blah Hogs Blah blah Blah kill pigs after you've killed the sow Blah Blah Blah night vision Blah Blah kudzu Blah blah Demon  Hog hunters running wild on my land Blah Blah blah Blah Snooooooze.



Y'all squeal a lot like them hogs do when somebody tells it like it is, don't you?


----------



## Swineqhog (Apr 3, 2009)

*Hogs*

I wouldnt say that you exactly told us like is.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 3, 2009)

Feral hogs have been in Georgia since the 1520s so how long does it take them being here to make them native? Not a sport you say? How is hunting deer, turkey, or quail any different as being a sport than hunting hogs other than you don't use dogs to hunt turkey? Is the stuff like wheat and oats that you plant in your food plot native to the area you are in? Can you show me where it grows wild and natural?


----------



## redlevel (Apr 3, 2009)

j_seph said:


> Feral hogs have been in Georgia since the 1520s so how long does it take them being here to make them native? Not a sport you say? How is hunting deer, turkey, or quail any different as being a sport than hunting hogs other than you don't use dogs to hunt turkey? Is the stuff like wheat and oats that you plant in your food plot native to the area you are in? Can you show me where it grows wild and natural?



Your argument is specious.  You won't find wheat, oats, or corn on anybody's list of non-native _invasive_ species.  Wheat, oats, quail, and turkey are not a major threat to _every other_ game animal in the woods.  Hogs are.  (Notice I left deer out.)

http://www.gwf.org/resources/wildlifehabitats/invasives.html
"Not all exotic plants are invasive, and many are beneficial (corn, wheat, and oats are not native to North America). So why do some exotics become invasive while others don’t? According to the Brooklyn Botanic Garden’s Invasive Plants: Weeds of the Global Garden, invasive exotic species typically exhibit some or all of the following characteristics: rapid maturation, reproduction by both seed and vegetative growth, long flowering and fruiting periods, prolific seed production, and seed dispersal by animals. On their home turf, these vigorous plants are kept in check by a variety of natural controls, including predators and pathogens. When carried outside their natural range, they run rampant because these controls are not present."

I can say with 95% certainty that there were no feral hogs in Taylor County in the early 1960s, and with 100% certainty that they were not a problem until deer were re-introduced and deer hunting became popular in the 70s.  There is absolutely no doubt in my mind that deer hunters "relocated" feral hogs into this area.

You can call hog hunting a sport if you call trapping rats in your home a sport.  The problems with letting hog doggers on your land is that  1.Many can't control their dogs, or find all of them after the hunt, so you are faced with a pit bull running loose   2. Many (not all) hog hunters are not nearly as careful with your property as they should be, and 3.  Hog hunters look at it as a sport.  They really are not in favor of eradication of hogs.  They are going to let some go.

Y'all really don't like to hear me talk about shooting down the sows and slaughtering all the little pigs, do you?   Do a google search and see what practically every Game commission in every Southern state says is the number one enemy (besides human encroachment) to wildlife.  Here is just one example
http://www.outdooralabama.com/hunting/articles/hogsferal.cfm
The title of that one is, "Feral Hogs-Wildlife Enemy Number One."

My main objection to referring to any type of hog hunting as a sport is that it lends a legitimacy to the feral hog population.   Calling it a sport suggests that hogs should be managed like a game species.  It needs to remain clear that feral hogs are not a game species;  they are a menace, and any "management" program needs to have the objective of total eradication, not providing a huntable population.


----------



## erniesp (Apr 3, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken they are hunting turkeys with dogs now


----------



## redlevel (Apr 3, 2009)

erniesp said:


> If I'm not mistaken they are hunting turkeys with dogs now



I read a year or two back that the Judges at Grand Junction have started counting it as a "find" when dogs point wild turkey.  I don't know if that is actually the case.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Apr 5, 2009)

*Question for You*

Are you of American Indian  decent?  No hogs are not native species but last time I checked my history books neither are we... Most hogs were brought here before most of our ancestors.   They are here for a reason and served it and still are in the big picture of things. Bad about all the buffalo that were native and were almost wiped out.   hmmm


----------



## j_seph (Apr 5, 2009)

curdogsforhogs said:


> Are you of American Indian decent? No hogs are not native species but last time I checked my history books neither are we... Most hogs were brought here before most of our ancestors. They are here for a reason and served it and still are in the big picture of things. Bad about all the buffalo that were native and were almost wiped out. hmmm


 Nope we were all an invasive species, just lucky our families were here before redlevels or you and I would not be here because our ancestors would have been eradicated


----------



## redlevel (Apr 5, 2009)

curdogsforhogs said:


> Are you of American Indian  decent?  No hogs are not native species but last time I checked my history books neither are we... Most hogs were brought here before most of our ancestors.   They are here for a reason and served it and still are in the big picture of things. Bad about all the buffalo that were native and were almost wiped out.   hmmm





j_seph said:


> Nope we were all an invasive species, just lucky our families were here before redlevels or you and I would not be here because our ancestors would have been eradicated



I didn't realize you two were such admirers of the PETA philosophy.


----------



## jeepsterwannabe (Apr 5, 2009)

Redlevel is a little more informed than you guys. Even your own arguments add power and truth to Redlevel's debate.


----------



## redlevel (Apr 5, 2009)

balvarik said:


> 1492 and on we had all types of vermin introduced!
> 
> Mike
> White Earth Reservation,MN



 Mike, if you want to play that game, let's go on back about 12,000 to 50,000 years ago and say that the vermin started coming to the North American Continent across the Bering Strait.  If you want to call the human race vermin, they had already reached the tip of the South American Continent long before Columbus was a gleam in his GrGrGr etc. Granddaddy's eye. They just came from a difference place and in much greater numbers starting after 1492.

The discussion isn't about devastation wreaked by humans, though.   It goes without saying that humans are the worst enemies wildlife has.  Playing the game of comparing humans with animals is a PETA exercise, and I'm surprised so many people fall into that trap.   This discussion was about feral hogs and their place in the Georgia woods.  The fact is that they have no place and the habitat would be better off without them.


----------



## redlevel (Apr 5, 2009)

curdogsforhogs said:


> No hogs are not native species but last time I checked my history books neither are we...



Straight out of the PETA handbook.  You are implying that feral hogs have as much right to be here as humans.

What pure, unadulterated  rubbish.


----------



## Randy (Apr 6, 2009)

Threat to "our sport".  What is our sport?  Shouldn't we be supporting each other on the any way a person wants to hunt?  Especially since this is a vermin, and means should be allowable.


----------



## JAGER (Apr 6, 2009)

Since this thread was directed at me and my thermal hog control company, I posted my response to a new thread titled "79 Hogs in Six Nights".

---JAGER


----------



## CAL (Apr 6, 2009)

"79 Hogs in Six Nights",just wondering where you did this at.I think you have been down here where I live and hunted on some close by property.I have heard how you are quite successful with your night vision proceedures.Good job!I could care less how you kill them just wish you could kill more.


----------



## WSB (Apr 6, 2009)

Like others have said hogs are vermin, kill em how ever you can and kill em all.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Apr 6, 2009)

*Peta*

Not A PETA supporter any any way shape or form but how quick would you jump on kill all the deer bandwagon because of vehicle deer collisions?  How do you feel about all the buffalo that were slaughtered in an attempt to starve out the indians. I feel like we were cheated out of a chance to hunt more herds of free roaming Buffalo. 




balvarik said:


> Touche'
> Mike


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 7, 2009)

I believe both are doing the farmers a favor.  If killing the hogs is what you are out to do, then why should the method matter?  I'm sure the farmers appreciate it either way and if it is a safe method then either way should be fine.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 8, 2009)

What he does is not "sporting" for sure.


----------



## JAGER (Apr 8, 2009)

bombers32 said:


> Nothing like a good ole south ga soap box match.........you must have got bored............lol



Gentlemen, we had not posted a thread here since last July and we wouldn't be here now if a few doggers could get their facts straight before talking negatively about us on another thread last week. So we have no problem setting the record straight with a few new threads if you choose to stab us in the back.

Thanks to you guys, we have received 110 replies and 2300 views in the last 48-hours on one single thread, "79 Hogs in Six Nights". Now there are 13 separate threads discussing feral hog control topics. That has to be a new GON record. Your combined negativity has pushed our YouTube videos to over 24,000 views and increased new traffic to our website by 15%. The more you guys argue with us, the more you promote thermal hog control all across the United States. Pretty ironic, huh Buckbacks. Everytime you make a comment and submit the reply, you keep us in the spotlight. Everytime you drag an old thread out of the archives and make a stupid comment, you promote us. Thanks buddy! We really appreciate it.

The sooner you back-off and stop talking negatively about our thermal hog control methods, the sooner we will fade away. The first time we see anyone spreading negative rumors about JAGER PRO on this forum again, we will have a few new high-volume hog pictures and videos to share. That's how it works. Keep it professional and you won't have to deal with us.

There is one thing we need you guys to remember. JAGER PRO is the dog hunters biggest promoter if you are doing the right thing. We despise any hunters illegally transporting feral hogs to start new populations just so they have new places to hunt. The only reason any hunter would ever have a problem with our method is if they were not truly looking out for the best interests of the farming community as well.

---JAGER


----------



## Robk (Apr 9, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> What he does is not "sporting" for sure.



Hey Martin, 
Remember that when your filling your feeders come August.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 9, 2009)

Robk said:


> Hey Martin,
> Remember that when your filling your feeders come August.



Don't  Rob.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Apr 9, 2009)

Robk said:


> Hey Martin,
> Remember that when your filling your feeders come August.





Honestly.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 9, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Honestly.



I got a chuckle out of that myself.


----------

